# Fonds d'écran officiels Léopard



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2007)

Je sais, je sais, les problèmes de ©. Mais ces fonds ne sont pas à vendre, et je ne fait qu'anticiper ce qui va être disponible prochainement. J'ai eu de nombreuses demandes, ce qui explique la démarche. 

Télécharger les fonds.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup Fabien !


----------



## oohTONY (26 Juin 2007)

Tiger ou Leopard ??
Sinon c'est bizarre les clichés font amateurs pour la plupart....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

Leopard bien sûr, petite erreur de notre ami.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2007)

désolé pour l'erreur, c'est corrigé.


----------

